# Tomato canning question



## FoghornLeghorn (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a lot of tomatoes and I want to can them. Not whole but as a juice/sauce. I'll make other things with it later.

My question is this: If I'm pressure canning the jars of juice/sauce, do I need to acidify them?

My canning book tells me to do this and I can understand that if I were using the water bath canner but I prefer to pressure can. I don't have to acidify beans or anything else so why tomatoes?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I wouldn't. 

The purpose of adding acid is to be sure it's acid enough to prevent the beasties growing, thereby making it safe for waterbath's lower-than-pressure-canned temps.

The application thru pressure of the higher heat for longer time will kill those beasties.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I have a lot of tomatoes and I want to can them. Not whole but as a juice/sauce. I'll make other things with it later.
> 
> My question is this: If I'm pressure canning the jars of juice/sauce, do I need to acidify them?
> 
> My canning book tells me to do this and I can understand that if I were using the water bath canner but I prefer to pressure can. I don't have to acidify beans or anything else so why tomatoes?


I have heard of this too, but for the life of me cant figure out why. Tomatoes have plenty of acid in them right off the vine. Now, that being said, perhaps someone has developed some variety of non acid tomatoes... I havent seen one but maybe so. IF that is the case then you may need to pressure can or acidify.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Now, that being said, perhaps someone has developed some variety of non acid tomatoes... I havent seen one but maybe so. IF that is the case then you may need to pressure can or acidify.


Some of the newer varieties of hybrid tomatoes are said to be low acid.

If anyone knows of an approved recipie for pressure canning tomatoes or tomato juice, please PM me with the information.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have, on occasion, seen things that boggle the mind, as far as making any sense. If any 'authority" says to acidify tomatoes when pressure canning them, it takes all the other things they say right off the table, as far as sensibility goes. The whole idea of pressure canning an item is because it is low acid.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

oneokie said:


> Some of the newer varieties of hybrid tomatoes are said to be low acid.
> 
> If anyone knows of an approved recipie for pressure canning tomatoes or tomato juice, please PM me with the information.


http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/GUIDE 3 Home Can.pdf

I've made delicious "V-8" juice from their recipe. They do call for adding acid even if pressure canning, which makes no sense to me. Does make sense for BWB as many tomatoes are much lower acid than in the past.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> The purpose of adding acid is to be sure it's acid enough to prevent the beasties growing, thereby making it safe for waterbath's lower-than-pressure-canned temps.
> 
> The application thru pressure of the higher heat for longer time will kill those beasties.


But for how long?

Sorry but any "published" processing time for canning tomatoes in a pressure canner includes acid, just like water bathing.

That said if you are using a "heirloom" or "OP" tomato variety no added aciid is needed.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> I have, on occasion, seen things that boggle the mind, as far as making any sense. If any 'authority" says to acidify tomatoes when pressure canning them, it takes all the other things they say right off the table, as far as sensibility goes. The whole idea of pressure canning an item is because it is low acid.


This comment of yours should take everything you say off the table. LOL

Published processing times for pressure canning tomatoes includes acid.

You could can tomatoes without acid, but for how long of processing time?


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Vosey said:


> They do call for adding acid even if pressure canning, which makes no sense to me.


Adding acid keeps the processing time shorter resulting in higher quality finished product( Not exposed to as much high heat for as long.)

It also keeps it simple by only having one recipe and canning time.

Tomato and Vegetable Juice Blend:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_veg_juice.html

Tomato Juice:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_juice.html


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Adding acid keeps the processing time shorter resulting in higher quality finished product( Not exposed to as much high heat for as long.)
> 
> It also keeps it simple by only having one recipe and canning time.
> 
> ...


Good point! Not sure why I didn't make that connection. I have found the above guide to be invaluable.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

The pressure processing time is relatively short for tomatoes to keep them intact and fresh tasting. The acid is to keep botulism spores in check, which may not be killed during a short pressure canning session.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I had wondered this too. We could really taste the lemon juice in the sauce and really didn't like it very much.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

SoINgirl said:


> I had wondered this too. We could really taste the lemon juice in the sauce and really didn't like it very much.


The BBB says one can substitute citric acid for the lemon juice.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> That said if you are using a "heirloom" or "OP" tomato variety no added aciid is needed.


Playing the devils advocate here; You have a link to that information?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Playing the devils advocate here; You have a link to that information?


IIRC, someone posted a list of the acidity values of tomatoes by variety a year or two ago. There wasn't a lot of difference between varieties. Even the most acidic tomatoes are just a smidge over the safe level for water bath canning. When you consider growing conditions affect the final quality of produce - including how acidic it is - the addition of a little lemon juice or citric acid is cheap insurance.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

SoINgirl said:


> I had wondered this too. We could really taste the lemon juice in the sauce and really didn't like it very much.


Food grade citric acid is inexpensive (I get it on Amazon) and if you can a lot of tomatoes much cheaper than using commercial lemon juice. I can't taste it.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Limon said:


> IIRC, someone posted a list of the acidity values of tomatoes by variety a year or two ago. There wasn't a lot of difference between varieties. Even the most acidic tomatoes are just a smidge over the safe level for water bath canning. When you consider growing conditions affect the final quality of produce - including how acidic it is - the addition of a little lemon juice or citric acid is cheap insurance.


This one? http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tomato/msg081645247923.html


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

oneokie said:


> Playing the devils advocate here; You have a link to that information?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?????:shocked:


----------

